# Unsuccessfully Changed Spark Plugs



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Check all connections? Something's loose...


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

is this a coil-on-plug motor?

Why do you suspect the plug change is your problem? The pugs, themselves are pretty hard to screw up.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's possible something went down the intake when you had the plenum off. Figure out what cyl is missing and do a compression test.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

It is a coil-on-plug motor. I was careful to connect everything back. I did notice that a little plastic clip that secures a connection to one of the back coils broke off. It was very brittle. I taped it with electrical tape. 

Is it also possible that a coil is not secured to a plug? I guess anything is possible. I'm trying to fix this myself as a garage want hundreds of $ to take off the intake manifold to get at the back plugs.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I started it up this morning. It sounded like all 6 cylinders were running. It idled faster, then slower, faster, slower, died out.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

May have knocked off a vacuum hose. Listen for a loud sucking noise when it's running


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

cjm94 said:


> May have knocked off a vacuum hose. Listen for a loud sucking noise when it's running


If you suspect a vacum leak (I would), you can also spray some carb cleaner around. A vacum leak should suck up the carb spray (engine running) and should level off the rpm enough to make the leak obvious.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Does this car have an IAC valve?


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I took off the intake manifold again to make sure everything is tight. I also used the correct bolt tightening sequence. After spraying card cleaner, I think there a vacuum leak at the EGR valve. But I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

can you post a pic of your EGR valve?

Some have a gasket at the base where they bolt on.

Sometimes the EGR valve get clogged up with carbon build-up. You can clean them off with brake cleaner that sometimes helps.

If you truly have a vac leak, you need to resolve that first.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. you DID have a poor connection on one of the ignition coils. One that you taped.
2. If you replaced all six intake gaskets, chances are, you have air leak at one of them. 
- old gasket material may have not been completely removed, causing air leak
- gasket was damaged during installation
- sealant was not applied
- an air line was broken or loosened
Are you using straw to shoot solvent at the engine, or wide spray? Use straw, as wide spray gives wide area of possible air leak
- it's a job that requires at least several sensors to be disconnected. Are they all connected back and tight?


----------



## Jdwilson112 (Mar 29, 2014)

Probably stating the obvious but did you verify all of your wires are going back to the correct plug, look up firing sequence if needed and double check. Sometimes it's the easiest things


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no wires going to plugs. He has ignition coils.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

By any chance, is this misfire causing a check engine light to come on?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

original post in july 2013, dropped off without a complete report. 

I doubt that they will be back.

ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> original post in july 2013, dropped off without a complete report.
> 
> I doubt that they will be back.
> 
> ED


Agreed. I didn't pay any attention to the dates until you pointed it out.


----------

